# بياض\شعر ناعم\تكبر صدر وخدود وارداف\ كله بالداااااااخل مع الحسن وتجارب البنات



## تـ،،،ـويق (9 يناير 2011)

(1)​زيت الشعر الحُسن المعجزه مع تجارب البنات​​هلا يالغاليات جبت لكم زيت الحُسن المعجزه يوقف التساقط يطول ويكثر 

يساعد على انبات شعر جديد .. الزيت طبيعي عباره عن مجموعة زيوت

هنديه مخلوطه مع بعضها 

وبإذن الله اللي تجربه تدعيلي وطبعا ماعرضته الابعد تجربه على شعري

وربي شاهد ..للطلب العلبه 100 ريال حجم العلبه 330 مل

طريقة الاستخدام​​يوضع على الشعر من ساعه ونص الى 3 ساعات

ويغسل بالشامبو المعتاد مرتين الى ثلاث بالاسبوع..

وهذي تجارب بعض البنات..

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فلاويه ذوق » 
انا حلفت اني لا لقيت تغيير في شعري اكتب عنه وانا عند وعدي ياام عبدالله
هذا انا بعد تقريبا اسبوعين او اكثر شعري تغير تغيير جذري
اولا طول بوضوح مو مره عشان لا اكون مبالغة لكن تقريبا 2 سم
وراحت الكشه والبهتان وتوقف التساقط ونبت شعر والله ثم والله
صار فيه لمعة ومفرود تغير من جد ومو بس كذا اخذت من عندها 
صبغة سودا للشعر وماشاء الله حتى زوجي لاحظ واستانس
الله يوفقك ويسعدك ويجزاك الف خير ويوسع رزقك
هي قالت استخدميه ثلاث مرات طبعا عالزيت وخليه 3 ساعات
انا بصراحة طماعه واحطه يوم بعد يوم واغطيه بكيس واخليه ساعة
وبعد كذا اغسله والله حلو ومنعش وريحته حلوه
ولما اغسله بالشامبو مايبقى اثر مثل الزيوت الثانية
الله يوفقك ويجزاك خير

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دلوعه بقوه » 
عنواني واضح ومايحتاج اشرح يا بنات انا ابغى اقولكم عن تجربتي ووالله ماراح اكذب بحرف ولا راح ارحم الاخت الحُسن.
انا شعري طبيعته ناعم مره وقليل مع الصبغ والخصل والاستشوار صار خيشه ويتساقط والله كان اللي يطيح من شعري لو اجمعه لمده اسبوعين ينفع يصير باروكه حست بالمنتدى وجربي هذا وحطي ذاك وكل ما ابغلى اسوي شي ما يتسهل لني اسويه اذا مره اهتميت بشعري قصيت اطرافه وحطيت زيت صانسيلك طبعاً ها الحاله مره كل شهرين 
طولتها صح !! ترى فاضيه ابغى اسولف
المهم قريت موضوع الحُسن تحمست وقبل ما ارسل الرساله دعيت (يارب اذا فيه خير سهله ليه واذا فيه شر عليه اصرفه عني) وارسلت لها المسج كان يوم اربعاء الجمعه اخذت الزيت بمجرد وصلت وحطيته بشعري استمريت 3 اسابيع والنتيجه 

الله يسعد ويوفق ها الانسانه ويرزقها رزق حلال طيب والله يابنات ان شعري حالته احسن غير انه طال ما اقول انه صار ذاك الطول بس فتره 3 اسابيع وعلى الزياده بالطول صراحه شي مذهل غير كذا الشعر الجديد اللي بدا يطلع والله من الفرحه بس اجلس اناظر بالمرايه والمس شعري من الفرحه.
التساقط شوفو حلفوني بالي تبغون بس ما اعتقد في حلف اقوى من انكم تحلفوني بالله كنت لما اتسبح قاعده الفرشه (المشط) ما تبان من كثر الشعر, قبل امس يوم تسبحت قمت شلت كل شعره من المشط زين وبعد ما طلعت مشطت شعري واستشورته لقيت ممكن حوالي 20 شعره وممكن كانت اقل هذا تقدير من مجرد النظر هذه وانا تركته اسبوع لأني كنت تعبانه وما قدرت استخدمه والحين اخر اسبوعين التزمت فيه .
والله يا بنات احلف لكم بالله وبأغلى شي عندي مالي مصلحه من الكلام اللي كتبته ولا اعرف ها الانسانه الامن خلال المنتدى بس والله ما كتبت الابعد ماشفت اللي كنت اتوقعه صعب صار بيدي
وما كتبته الا للفايده .
اخت الحُسن
جزاك الله بالخير ويفرح قلبك ويفرج همك وينصرك على من ظلمك يارب مشكوره على قد شعر راسي والشعر الجديد بعد

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام محمد2007 » 
اقسم بالله انني استخدمته لي ثلاث اسابيع وشعر الاان في تحسن وصحي وفيه لمعه وكثر عن اىول ووقف التساقط وكل من شاهده اعجب فيه الشكر يرحع الاخت الحسن بعد الله سبحانه وتعالى وادعو الله انا لايحرمنا منها ولا من زيتها انا عن نفسي لااستطيع ان اعيش بدونه واقول لها الله يجعله في موازين حسناتها فعلا زيت ممتاز انا يااخوات لااصدق كل مايقال لكم زيت الاخت ممتاز وعلى ضمانتي واغتمنا من كل وحده استخدمته تدعو لها والله يحفظك ياخت انا سميتك ام الحسن وانة يديمك فوق رؤسنا 


الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ذبحني غلااه » 
وييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي ين الحسن جيبوها لي حالا حالا أبي أبرد حرتي فيها الله يسامحها حرت قلبي على شعري تدرون ليش لي سنين وأنا أربي بهالشعر ومابقى زيت ولاخلطه ماجربتها وفي يوم من الأيام لقيت وحده كاتبه أسمها الحسن في قسم العروض عن زيت تقول أسمه المعجزه أعجبت بكلامه وراسلتها وأخذت منها العلبه ب100ريال سعودي ريال ينطح ريال وقالت أستخدميه مرتين بالأسبوع والنتيجه تبين بعد شهر وأستعملته والحين صارلي شهر كامل تدرون وش صار بشعري آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ آآآآآآه فيني عبره ودي أبكي في البدايه ومن أول مره صار نااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااعم وبعد تقريبا 3مرات من الأستعمال وقف التسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسساقط ما أصدق وشو ذا أمشط شعري بالمشط ماتنزل الا كم شعرتين بس مومعقول ونبت شعر في كل راسي وأنا الحين مقهوره ويني عنه من زمان الله يسامحك يالحسن مانزلتي هالزيت من سنين والسعر يابلاش ولاشي قدام هالمفعول العجييييييييييييييييييب والاروع من هذا كله تعاملها الراقي والحلو والله أول ماراسلتها وقلت باخذ منك بس اذا ماعجبني ترا بكتب عنه وبنصح البنات لاياخذونه تدرون وش قالت؟ قالت أمانه اذا شفتي منه اي ضرر تقولين لي وتخبرين البنات ماأبي أضر أحد وصابونة البابايا روعه والبخوريجنن كل من شمه سألني من وين شاريته أااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااالف شكر أختي الحسن والله يوفقك ويرزقك ياعسل ولاتبخليي علينا بمثل هالأشياء القمه حبيت أكتب تجربتي فقط على شان يستفيدون الخوات اللي مثلي والله يوفق الجميع 


الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوجو13 » 
والله ياخوات عن تجربه زيت فعلا معجزه وصراحه الحسن انسانه ثقه واغراضه مره ممتازه والله يعطيها الف عافيه على الزيت الرهيب........................ 


الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أم زايد1 » 
انا اخذت الزيت من عند الاخت الحسن وبكل امانه استخدمته لشعري وشعر بنتي عمرها سنتين شعر بنتي ماشاءالله طول عن قبل وشعري بصراحة نموه بطئ مره طول اشوي وبكل امانه مشئ هذاك الزود بس انه طول ...والله يوفقها ان شاءالله وتعاملها بن مره راقي الله يرزقها من حيث لاتعلم .... 


الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Toofy_KSA » 
ماشاالله لااله الا الله
الزيت روعة ريحته حلوة ماهو مثل الزيوت الباقية ريحة وتغسلينه
ويضل الشعر مزيت بصراحة مرة عجبني مع ان مش اي زيت استخدم
بس توكلت على الله ولان هالانسانة عسل وتخاف الله ونصوحة وهذا اهم شي
فالله يوسع في رزقهاويعطيها على قد نيتها 


الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شمر أهلي » 
أهلين الحسن كله أنا ذكرت تجربتي بأعشاب الفرد وهالحين بأذكر تجربتي بالزيت استخدمته بعد الأعشاب مباشره وهذا لثقتي فيكي والله انك ثقه والشهاده لله على كثر ماجربت من زيوت والله مانفعني
غيره ماشاءالله خف التساقط من ثاني استخدام والله أناظر المشط ولاني مصدقه بعد ماكان ينزل بقوه
صار بس كم شعره واحس اني ماستغني عنه الله يجزاكي خير ويفتح لك ابواب الرزق وسامحيني اذا قصرت تستاهلين كل خير اخلاق وذوق 

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة * فاتنة الحزن * » 
والله روووووووووووووووووووووووعه هالزيت والانسانه تعاملها اكثر من روعه ورب البيت انها انسانه رائعه والزيت اكثر من روعه 

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام loda » 
الحمد لله كل ما اشوف شعري ادعيلك راح الحرق من الصبغات والستشوار وطال شوي الله يوفقك يا الحسن 


الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة يآربي رحمتك » 
الحسن الله يوفقك ويرزقك الرزق الحلال والله العظيم انك ثقه وأدعيي لك كل ماشوف شعري وأمي تدعي لك صار لي استخدمه شهر واسبوع والله تغيير جذري بشعري والتساقط مشاءالله ولاشعره
وأكثر شي واضح الطول شعري ماكان يطول أبد 
ومانسى تعاملك الراقي وسرعة التوصيل الله يجزكي خير 


الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة oum noura » 
الحمدلله بعد فتره طويله رجعت لكم بالغنايم
الله يجزاها الف خير اختي الحسن 
والله الزيت كلمة مدح قليله عليه بصراحه له تاير واضح من اول استخدام 
النتايج اللي بانت علي 

1- لمعه بالشعر
2- شعري صار انعم بشوي من قبل
3- يشيل التقصف اذا استمريتي عليه بالأسبوع ثلاث مرات
4- يطول شعرك بالشهر تقريبا من واحد سانتي الى واحد سانتي ونص وعن تجربه 
بس انا كل ماطال قصيت اطرافه لان شعري تعبان بالمره 

والحمدلله اللي دلني على االخت الحسن الله يحرم وجه والدينها من النار 
بنت حلال واغراضها تراعي فيها الذمه​​​​التجربه جديده الحمدلله من يومين فقط

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة *أم الجووود* » 
والله ياحلوات اني اخدت الزيت من الاخت الحسن
واستخدمته عشرين يوم يوم ايوه ويوم لا وكنت اخليه ثلاث ساعات واغطيه بكيس 
والله خرجت من النفاس وما اقابل احد الا ويسألني اش الي مطول شعرك.......
والحين انا طالبتها علبه تانيه عشان يطول اكتر واكتر
ومشكوووووووووره يالحسن وجزاك الله الف خير 
فرحتيني وفرحت ابو الشباب لانه كان يموت بالشعر الطويل​​​ 
(2)​بلا كريمات بلا تعب شوفي خلطة الحُسن الصابونية للتبييض مع تجارب البنات 
​​
الخلطه الصابونيه والله يشهد مو أي خلطه روعه بياض من ثاني 

استخدام بتشوفين الفرق واتحدى وحده ماتستفيد منها 


واللي بتجربها بتتأكد وماراح تستغني 



عنها ابدا مثلي حتى للاطفال والحوامل ممكن تستخدمينها وللرجال بعد



اول شي تعودت مابيع شي الا مجربته بنفسي عشان اكون عند حسن ظن زبوناتي وماخسرهم



والحمدلله كل اللي جربوها عجبتهم ولاعاد يستغنون عنها 



الخلطه تبييض وتشيل السواد وتنعم البشره وتنظفها وكمان



تشد البشره بتلاحظين كيف الجسم 



يفتح لونه يوم بعد يوم وكل السواد اللي بالركب والاكواع والرقبه 



وبين الافخاذ يروح بإذن الله



مكوناتها طبيعيه 100 % وبذمتي 




طريقة الاستخدام​​ تفركينها على كامل الجسم والاماكن الحساسه والركب والاكواع وحتى الوجه




وتتركينها 10 دقائق وبعدها تتحممين عادي ودهني جسمج بعدها بأي لوشن يفضل زيت اللوز المر




وتعال شوفي النظافه والبياض ومستحيل وحده ماتستفيد منها بإذن الله تجربونها وتدعولي



حجم العلبه 1000 جرام تكفي شهرين والطريقه موجوده على العلبه 

وهذي تجارب البنات للصابونه 

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شكيره العرب » 
ياقلبي يالحسن من بعد الزيت المعجزه صرت زبونه دايمه عندك بس 

باقول سالفتي مع الخلطه الصابونيه كنت رايحه زواج ولد اختي 

وصاركم شهر ماشفتهم والله العظيم يوم شفت اختي وبناتها 

ماصدقت يلقون بياض ونعومه وقبل كانوا سمر مثلي وعلى طول اسال 

اختي قالت من خلطة الحسن الصابونيه واخذها واستخدمها قبل رمضان 

بيومين والحين والله حسيت بفرق كبير ماشاء الله وباكمل العلبه ان شاء الله 

والله يوفقك ويرزقك عالاقل ندفع فلوس على شي نستفيد منه 





المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مطيريه حلوه » 
السلام عليكم يالغاليه الله يوفقك انا اشتريت منك من قبل وكل منتوجاتك روعه بس الخلطه والله عرفتها من وحده من صديقاتي خذتها منك والله ماصدقت البنت سمرا كثير وفتحت وحتى تحلف ان زوجها يستخدمها معاها ويوم شفتها طلبت الصابونه وجربتها قسم بالله انبهرت تفتيح ونعومه حرير افتكينا من الكريمات الله يرزقك من اوسع ابوابه 

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تراااث 
بنات أنا استخدمت الخلطة
ومن ثاني استخدام حسيت إني بديت أفتح
لا والنعووووووووومة فوق التصور صارت بشرتي مثل بشرة الأطفال
بس للأمانة بعد ما أتروش أحط على جسمي جليسوليد وكريم الجلسرين مع الليمون
وطلعت مع الخلطة شي مو طبيعي
الله يوفقك أختي الحسن ويحرم وجهك من النار أنا بصراحة أثق ببضاعتك حييييييل




اي تجارب جديده راح اضيفها باذن الله بالموضوع 


هذي تجربه من يومين

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام نااصر11 » 
السلام عليكم والله العظيم اني سجلت فالمنتدى عشان اشكرك لاني. وعدتك اذا نفعني الصابون اكتب تجربتي انا اشتريت الصابون العلبه الكبيره من الاخت الحسن وللان ماخلصت العلبه واستخدمتها. كل يوم قسم بالله ماصدقت بياض ونعومه وامس زرت وحده من من صاحباتي واسالتني ايش سويت تقول فتحتي وبشرتك كلها نفس اللون من جد يابنات لاتفوتكم ماشاءالله عسا الله يجزاك خير ويوفقك يالحسن والله ان السمار كان معقدني والحمدالله وباقول رقمك لكل من سالني​​​ 

(3)​ودعي الاستشوار مع كوين هير المطوره في 3 ساعات 
​​​كوين هير أعشاب الفرد المطوره تفرد الشعر في 3 ساعات 

فقط .. وتودعين الاستشوار نهائيا


تركيبه عشبيه خاليه من جميع المواد الكيمائيه
ليس لها اى اثار جانبيه سيئه على الشعر

تركيبه كوين هير تجمع بين الفرد وصباغة الشعر فتعطى للشعر لون اسود او بنى
فكوين هير الجديده
لون واحد وانتى الى بتقدر تتحكمى بنفسك فى اللون 



فتعطى الشعر اللون الاسود اذا استخدمت على الشعر بدون تفتيح للشعر 


وتعطى اللون البنى بدرجاته 


عن طريق انك تقومى بتفتيح الشعر قبلها ببودرة تفتيح او صبغه 
فاذا اصبح شعرك لونه بعد التفتيح اشقر تعطيج اللون البنى 

الفاتح 


اما لو شعرك بعد التفتيح اصبح بنى فاتح بتعطيج بنى غامق 



طريقة الاستخدام​ مرفقه بالعبوه

فوائد اعشاب كوين هير
- غنيه بالفيتامينات التى يحتاجها الشعر
- تمنع تساقط الشعر والتقصف نهائيا
- تفرده فرد طبيعى مع نعومه للاطراف
- وغير ضاره بالاطفال والحوامل
العبوه تكفى لفرد الشعر لحد الكتف 


مصرحه طبيا من وزارة الصحه​​(4)​تبين خدود متفوخه ومورده من حلاوتها  
​​فديتكم يالغاليات اليوم جايبه لكم إمبولات الكولاجين ماركه طبيه 100 %

تنفخ الخدود توردها وتشد البشره تزيل الخطوط وتؤخر ظهور التجاعيد وأيضا تستخدم لليدين

ماركة إيفا من أفضل الماركات في هالمجال ومصرحة طبيا ولاتسبب أي ضرر

على البشره ..

وهذا طبعا من تجربتي الشخصيه وربي شاهد ماعرضتها ألا بعد ماجربتها بنفسي

ومفعولها دائم بإذن الله 

تنفخ نفخ تدريجي وطبيعي العلبه فيها 10 امبولات تستخدم يوم بعد يوم العلبه تكفي 20 يوم

ويفضل استخدامها كورس كامل الكورس مدته شهرين أي 3 علب ..

سعر العلبه 100 ريال واللي تآخذ الكورس العلبه تصير 80 ريال


للجاداات فقط لان الكميه محدوده 


وهذي بعض تجارب البنات أضفتها بالموضوع 


مرحبا صبايا وتحيه من القلب للعسولة الحسن

كلمة وشهادة حق بقولها بحق الحسن والامبولات 

بصراحة هي كانت حريصة انها تجرب الامبولات اول قبل كل شي تقول مابي اضر احد

وانا قلت لها خلي التجربة على اثنين احسن وجربناها صراحة ماشاالله لااله الا الله

نتيجة سريعة ومذهلة ونتايجها وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا او

توخر التجاعيد اللي تضايق اي وحدة تحب النظارة والجمال وتعطيك خدود مليانة بطريقة واضحة

وجميلة

من جد احسن من انكم تصرفون فلوس بالهبل على عمليات النفخ في عيادة التجميل والنتايج مخيبة للامال وماتضمنينهم اصلا

وزي ماقالت حبيبتي الحسن الامبولة طبيا احسن من الكريم بكثير

ماابي اطول عليكم تجربتي وقلتها وشهادة حق ماترددت لحظة اشهدها بحق هالمنتج

وبحق هالانسانة الرائعة

الله يوفقك يالحسن وانا اصلا اول وحدة حاجزة عندك

تروحين وترجعين بالسلامة وناطرينك ياقمر




الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة * فاتنة الحزن * » 
السلام عليكم...


انا اشتريت الامبولات من الحسن وجربتهااااا


وبصراحه والله الشاهد على كلامي والله والله انهااا فادتني وبانت النتيجه معي من ثالث مره وانا حلفت اني اذا فادتني اكتب للبنات عنها ...


والله كلامي مو دعايه والله يشهد علي...


واشكر الاخت الحسن على تعاملها الراقي والاكثر من رائع الله يوفقها .

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شكيره العرب » 
السلام عليكم اختي الحسن أنا أخذت الامبولات من فتره لاختي واستخدمتها وماشاءالله

روعه وجهها كان نحيف حيل والآن صار مليان بشكل حلو

واستخدمتها أنا وكان عندي بقايا حبوب من سنين وبعد الامبولات خفت بكثير وصديقاتي كلهم لاحظوا

الفرق الله يوفقك ويرزقك وبأكون زبونه دائمه عندك وشكرا يالغاليه .


الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغانية 99 » 
انا شاهده هنا على الامبولات 
اقسم بالله شيء مو طبيعي 
خيااااااااااااال 
جعلت وجهي مشرق ومضيء حتى لو انى متكدرة 
اعطت وجهى اشراق غيرررر 
والنفخ للوجه من هاى الامبولات يشعر الناظر اليك انك رويانه 
شبعانة نوم ومشرق وكنت ادهن يديني منها اشعر ان يديني تفتح لونها 
يعنى يابنات غيرررر 
ومارا ح تندم اللى تجربها ابدا 
حبيت افيدكم عن تجربة شخصية 


الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مطيريه حلوه » 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اختي الحسن والله ماسجلت غير عشانك أشكرك على الامبولات انا استخدمتها

والله انفعتني والكل سالني وش مسويه بوجهي حتى بشرتي تحسنت الله يوفقك ويخلي لك عيالك

وبعد خذيت زيت الشعر ولي استخدمه شهر واحس انه زين ماشاءالله عسا الله يبارك لك ويرزقك 


الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة donat » 
فعلاً انا جربتها والنتيجة بانت على طول والكل يسأل اش سويت ررروووعه الله يوفقك اختي دنيا وآخره كانك ذوق وتعاملك ذوووق



الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة يآربي رحمتك » 
اشكرك الحُسن على الامبولات انا استخدمتها من كم شهر خلصت شهرين

ورجعت اخذت شهرين بعد لان اعجبتني مره وللحين تاركتها شهر والله العظيم والله العظيم روعه

ولاتوقعت النتيجه هذي نفخت خدودي اللي عمرها مانتفخت وبشرتي صارت تلمع الله يوفقكي ويجزاكي خير


الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة oum noura » 
ياليت يالحسن ترسلين لي بالخاص 

حجم العلبه وكم تكفي اذا كان للوجه

لان الموضوع يروح بالصفحات وماحصل ردك

وعلى فكره انا وحده من زبوناتك وفعلا كريم وامبولات الكولاجين ماعليها كلام

وزيت المعجزه برضوا جربته وماعليه كلام 
وموفقه يارب 





وهذي التجربه جديده اليوم

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mo0n light » 
الله يجزاكي خير على الانبولات انا اخذت رقمك وطلبتها قبل رمضان وهالحين سجلت عشان اشكرك

والله العظيم ماتوقعت مفعولها كذا من زمان متعقده من نحف وجهي وهالحين كل من شافني لاحظ

التغيير الله يفتحها بوجهك ويرزقك واسمحيلي وزعت رقمك على كل اللي يسالوني​​​​​(5)​لتكبير الصدر والارداف طبيعي​​​​​الكريم غني عن التعريف كريم الأنوثه لتكبير الصدر والأرداف​ 
يحتوي على مواد طبيعيه مادة اللانولين .. زيت سوداني .. زيت الحلبه .. زيت الفجل​ 
زيت روز ماري .. زيت الخروع زيت المحلب .. زيت جنين القمح ​ 
طريقة الاستعمال​​تدلك الاماكن النحيله بالكريم مساء أي مكان بالجسم الصدر الارداف​ 
الكريم نتيجته فعاله وطبيعي وهذا الأهم ..​ 
سعر العلبه 75 ريال​ 

الطلب للجادات الكميه محدوده..​​
التوصيل خارج حايل عن طريق شركة شحن لحد البيت والحمدلله اخيرا لقيت لكم شركة سعرها معقول

التوصيل داخل حايل 30 ريال فقط ..​​​مندوبه الحسن​جوال​0530387011​​


----------



## تـ،،،ـويق (13 يناير 2011)

*رد: بياض\شعر ناعم\تكبر صدر وخدود وارداف\ كله بالداااااااخل مع الحسن وتجارب البنات*

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## تـ،،،ـويق (16 يناير 2011)

*رد: بياض\شعر ناعم\تكبر صدر وخدود وارداف\ كله بالداااااااخل مع الحسن وتجارب البنات*

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## تـ،،،ـويق (17 يناير 2011)

*رد: بياض\شعر ناعم\تكبر صدر وخدود وارداف\ كله بالداااااااخل مع الحسن وتجارب البنات*

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## تـ،،،ـويق (22 يناير 2011)

*رد: بياض\شعر ناعم\تكبر صدر وخدود وارداف\ كله بالداااااااخل مع الحسن وتجارب البنات*

======================================================


----------



## tjarksa (23 يناير 2011)

*رد: بياض\شعر ناعم\تكبر صدر وخدود وارداف\ كله بالداااااااخل مع الحسن وتجارب البنات*

بالتوفيق يارب .


----------



## تـ،،،ـويق (28 يناير 2011)

*رد: بياض\شعر ناعم\تكبر صدر وخدود وارداف\ كله بالداااااااخل مع الحسن وتجارب البنات*

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\


----------



## تـ،،،ـويق (30 يناير 2011)

*رد: بياض\شعر ناعم\تكبر صدر وخدود وارداف\ كله بالداااااااخل مع الحسن وتجارب البنات*

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\


----------



## ابو نجلاء (31 يناير 2011)

*رد: بياض\شعر ناعم\تكبر صدر وخدود وارداف\ كله بالداااااااخل مع الحسن وتجارب البنات*

مشاء الله مسك فكرك خيالي مرة


----------



## تـ،،،ـويق (2 فبراير 2011)

*رد: بياض\شعر ناعم\تكبر صدر وخدود وارداف\ كله بالداااااااخل مع الحسن وتجارب البنات*

===================================================


----------



## تـ،،،ـويق (5 فبراير 2011)

*رد: بياض\شعر ناعم\تكبر صدر وخدود وارداف\ كله بالداااااااخل مع الحسن وتجارب البنات*

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\


----------



## تـ،،،ـويق (6 فبراير 2011)

*رد: بياض\شعر ناعم\تكبر صدر وخدود وارداف\ كله بالداااااااخل مع الحسن وتجارب البنات*

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\


----------



## تـ،،،ـويق (16 فبراير 2011)

*رد: بياض\شعر ناعم\تكبر صدر وخدود وارداف\ كله بالداااااااخل مع الحسن وتجارب البنات*

-----------------


----------



## تـ،،،ـويق (20 فبراير 2011)

*رد: بياض\شعر ناعم\تكبر صدر وخدود وارداف\ كله بالداااااااخل مع الحسن وتجارب البنات*

--------------------------


----------



## رفيق الذيب (5 مارس 2011)

*رد: بياض\شعر ناعم\تكبر صدر وخدود وارداف\ كله بالداااااااخل مع الحسن وتجارب البنات*

شكرا لك وانشالله بشريهم كلهم


----------

